# La Traviata – Anna Netrebko



## Vitaliyka (Sep 28, 2016)

http://myfavoriteclassical.com/musical-note-la-traviata-netrebko/


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Seen once, that's enough, thank you very much.:devil:


----------

